# Our governor’s turmoil



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By Brian McGrory*

| Globe Staff 
November 28, 2012

There is a scene in "The Campaign," that rare Will Ferrell movie that fails to live up to expectations, during which Congressman Cam Brady follows up a brief physical encounter with a supporter in a portable toilet by misdialing her number and leaving a racy voicemail on the machine of a devoutly religious family, just as they are saying grace before dinner.
When Brady appears before the news media to explain, he points his finger at the battery of cameras and sternly announces that he will not tolerate this kind of behavior. But congressman, one reporter says, you're talking about your own behavior. Brady quickly slips off the stage.
I thought of this scene last week when my governor and yours, Deval Patrick, sternly declared "I am not happy" after the Globe's intrepid Sean Murphy revealed that Patrick's highway safety director has a driving record longer than some college chemistry textbooks: speeding, crashes, failures to stop. Maybe the administration was captivated by her resume, the one with no transportation or government experience.
You like Deval Patrick. I'm not ashamed to admit I like Deval Patrick. To not like Deval Patrick is to not like bunnies and balloons. He is the anti-Christie, unfailingly polite, usually gracious, an island of warmth in a churning sea of political discord.
But he's got this small problem on his hands, and it goes like this: His governorship is basically falling off a cliff. It's unclear whether he realizes this, especially after he said on Tuesday, while announcing a change in his chief of staff, "We just keep getting better and better."

http://bostonglobe.com/metro/2012/1...oil/2a0FoFbr8k2L3Q5W5wBYzL/story.html?camp=fb


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> You like Deval Patrick. I'm not ashamed to admit I like Deval Patrick. To not like Deval Patrick is to not like bunnies and balloons. He is the anti-Christie, unfailingly polite, usually gracious, an island of warmth in a churning sea of political discord.


FAIL! I dislike Devalue _slightly_ less than the Taliban or Hamas!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Patrick/Warren 2016.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

He's not worried. The (D) next to his name guarantees blind faith among his followers. They'll find some way to blame Mitt Romney, Paul Cellucci, and Bill Weld for everything.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

What does he care? It will be someone else's problem soon enough. He's already got a one-way ticket in his back pocket from Barry, the only question remaining is what the exact destination is. The only reason he's going to exhibit any semblance of spine or feigned outrage at his own party/administration is because it's no longer going to have any long term repercussions on his Massachusetts political career.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

The next demo canidate for president. The only good thing is that ma govenors haven't become presidents.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I was glad to hear that he's planning his exit as evidenced by the listing of his Milton home but it appears that the machine is replacing the old cog with one which is even worse. They're planning to stick us with another obama puppet, Donald Berwick, and the libs will eat it up.



> "Any health care funding plan that is just equitable civilized and humane must, must redistribute wealth from the richer among us to the poorer and the less fortunate. Excellent health care is by definition redistributional." - Donald Berwick


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Patrick/Warren 2016.


Under the 12th Amendment, two people from the same state cannot be on the ticket for President and Vice President. Oh sorry, my bad. They are from Illinois and Ooooklahoma (where the wind and Indians come sweeping down the plain).



OCKS said:


> The next demo canidate for president. The only good thing is that ma govenors haven't become presidents.


Only if we could bring back the last Massachusetts Governor that was elected to the Presidency. This country could certainly use a small government conservative like President Coolidge that gets right down to business and says very little. Although the media wouldn't like him to much; they rather have a liar like Obama blithering on and on and on trying to point fingers at Bush to avoid accountability for his laundry list of failures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Q5-TPR said:


> The Milton residence has been on the market for A WHILE now. Nobody wants it......


Really? The article that I read said it was listed on 12/21/12, "The End of Days."


----------

